# Goats of the WORLD unite!



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@Trollmor and I were talking on another thread.

I am in the USA with a couple minis - a Nigi and a Pygmy. However we are starting to see members from Russia, Sweden, Africa, Australia, Canada, Malaysia, and the USA. I KNOW I am missing some.

So please if you are outside the USA please tell us your breeds, and how you raise your goats! We are working on getting the pics uploads fixed so we may just have to talk for now.

So....GOATS OF THE WORLD UNITE! :goatpull::goatrun::rungoat::kid::kid2::kid3:onder::bookgoat::truck:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I believe there's folks from South America as well. Great idea @MadCatX 
It's so much fun reading posts and learning about goats and raising practices from other lands!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@GoofyGoat - Yes I LOVE reading about how people like us, do things in other countries. It gives us all a real look into how life is, not some version the news wants us to believe or a watered down topic based on a networks political ideals.

We get to talk to real people, doing real things, and learning from each other. Its absolutely awesome. Sorry South America crew!!! I miss yall


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

... Ecuador, Philippines, Denmark, Pakistan ... I KNOW I am missing some! 

May I ask also to teach me how things are in all your different countries (including the USA!)? Do you have one household pet goat with a name, or do you have 50 - 100 does? Have you access to a good veterinary, and a Farmers' Store? How big is your land? Can your goats roam freely, or do you have to fence them in? How are your resources; can you afford to ask the vet to come when your goat needs it? What is the main purpose of your goat husbandry?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

So Ill kick off @Trollmor

Location - Georgia, UGA

Goats - 2 Pygmy Doe and NigiXPygmy Buck

Strictly entertainment animals, we wanted to goats because they are cool animals and as it turns out, they are just truly awesome companions.

We have 1 acre of land, and they are in seperate but side by side pens. They both have a 55 gallon drum to sleep in with hay.

We use our local farming store and Tractor Supply which is franchise store.
I have a vet, they are travelling vets, I have not had to use them but I usually consult the Goat Spot first.

My Goats are in a neighborhood so they are not allowed to free roam due to kids and dogs, but they are sweet enough to walk on a leash.

NExxttttt


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Location- Texas USA

Goats- 1 mini Alpine buck, 4 (soon to be 5) Nigerian dwarfs, 1 mini Nubian (mostly Nigerian Dwarf with small % of Nubian)

mine are used for their milk, but in Texas, especially in my area there are mostly boer and/or spanish, kiko, or any other meat breeds but have a few other dairy herds in my town or around my town

We have a little over 26 acres, but also have cows, chickens, dogs, cats, donkey, etc...

my goats are fenced in because of all the other animals

i use our local farm supply store and Tractor Supply same as @MadCatX

my vets are also traveling vets except for one, and i only use him for what u might call important things lol


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I am in AZ, USA
1 LaMancha Boer aka LaBoer doe, 1 3/4 Boer wether (her son), 1 FB Boer buck
I live out in the country so I could, but I am two protective to let them roam, they are all great on leash, Russ (the wether) lets my dog ride him, Diesel (the buck) is a big baby, loves his mama (me) Letty (the doe) is the best milk goat ever!!! all are SUPER gentile, I would not have it any other way as Diesel weighs 300lbs, Russ is only 8 months and about 100-130, Letty is 200lbs and I'm just over 100lbs 
(shy)







THE PICS ARE WORKING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Well here I am
Location : Northern Jutland, Denmark.

6 adult goats 4 kids and waiting on more.
We have a mixed flock, 3 Danish rural breed does, with varying completeness in their pedigrees, 2 toggenburg does who have no pedigree except for their breed registered, and 1 Danish rural breed buck.

We keep them for milk and meat, and to sell the kids that we don't keep.
As a secondary reason, we want to help protect the Danish rural breed, as it's a breed with a rather low population.
We have started our own herd name, and pedigree, so our goats can be followed via the state registry, and used as part of the conservation in the future generations when our herds dna percentage of the Danish rural breed gets above 85%.
Our kids this year have a 47% Danish rural breed dna, from one doe, and 50% from another.
We plan to eat the bucks that we can't use for breeding and can't sell, when they reach slaughter weight, or renting them out as naturecare, as has been popular lately here.
Sadly there aren't many fairs or breed shows around here, so it's mostly breeders in Facebook groups and in the Danish goat societys Facebook group as far as I can tell.

We have several vets in the area, they do housecalls, but don't take goats seriously. We aren't allowed to vaccinate our goats.
Things such as bo/se, boluses and dewormer are really hard to get a hold of, and a lot of vets get confused that you want to bother with a goat.
They have to look up dosages for horse meds usually or call their offices for them to look is up.

Disbudding is illegal, and kastrating/banding is only done under anesthesia with a vet present.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

WOW - see there we already have some differences in the way things work...So in Denmark they are using goats for landscaping? 
@spidy1 Okay Diesel is a beast lol 300lbs good LORD!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> WOW - see there we already have some differences in the way things work...So in Denmark they are using goats for landscaping?
> @spidy1 Okay Diesel is a beast lol 300lbs good LORD!


Yes, they are used in among other things our heather naturereserves, to keep eat down the dead heather so fresh bushes can grow. Also in our bird sanctuaries and on some of our small unoccupied islands close to shore.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

State of Mississippi in USA. In town a total of 1.15 acres of reidential property with two houses, one empty. Nine, we were told, Nigerian Dwarfs. Five wethers and 4 does. All pets that keep weeds down on our property and some neighbors yards.
Not quite two years as goat owner.


----------



## QNQ Boers (Oct 12, 2017)

Location-Missouri,USA
I have about 10 Boer Kiko X does and a Polled Boer buck.
Mine are raised for the fastest weight gain for meat. And also quality commercial breeding stock.
We have a little over 400 acres we raise 200 hd of seedstock Simmental cross cows. We also have chickens,a dog, and way too many cats.
I really don't have access to a vet that will even see a goat. So I mostly have to doctor the goats on my own.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Okay so on part of this thread that I think we are already seeing world wide. Vets seem to look at the goat as a second tier animal. Thoughts?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@Lindan Hey Lindan, are Danish Rural Goats the same as Danish Landrace Goats?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@ReNat Cmonnn down


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> @ReNat Cmonnn down


Hello, from Russia. As you know the territory of Russia is huge, and we keep goats of different directions, dairy, meat and wool. Where I live they keep mostly dairy goats. I am engaged in goats about three years, began with two goats, now I have 4 goats of the girl and two goats of the boy, 4 goats give in the summer 12 liters of milk in day, for my family 6 people, this milk with excess, we do cottage cheese, easy cheese and soap from goat milk, and we sell excess milk. What to do with dick Martin, that I didn't know the buyer I have not found him, cut his meat we have goat Martin left to live. To knowingly eat goat bread, I decided to bring him in to useful work. So Martin began to carry different cargo, then I began to use Martin on the attraction of children, now Martin dear goat and earns money for the family.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Goat keeping is scarce in Sweden. Many goat owners have only a very small herd of pets. Most professional goat keepers make cheese, which makes the kids unwished, and, sadly, many kill the kids as newborn. To make a living from making goat cheese, you need around 50 does - and add LOTS of work!

We have several imported breeds, most common the dwarf goat, which is supposed to be "pretty" and "small, and therefore easy to have". (I disagree.) The domestic Swedish rural breeds are _Svensk lantrasget_, _Göingeget_, _Jämtget_, and _Lappget_. The Svensk lantrasget are the most numerous among these, but all four are more or less endangered, the Lappget most, because it was found and rescued last.

Many veterinaries have little knowledge of goats, but there is one very good goat veterinary, who can answer the vet's questions when needed. (His name is Hammarberg, and he is now retired, though still working.)


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> @Lindan Hey Lindan, are Danish Rural Goats the same as Danish Landrace Goats?


Yes, just easier to write


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Ah, always happy to talk (brag) about my goats.
I have San Clemente Island Goats here on Vancouver Island - Canada.
They are pretty, small, fine boned and one of only two goat breeds listed as critically endangered by the Livestock Conservancy.
One of their best characteristics is that the bucks do not have those stinky scent glands. So it is fun to be around the bucks too.
World population is estimated at 800 (I'm not sure how accurate that really is) of which I now have 8.
I started about one and a half years ago with 3 does. Though they have been doing a good job working on eradicating an acre of _Himalayan Blackberries,_ their main job is to entertain me. That is, they are pets. Doing my goat chores is still often the best part of my day.









The herd









7 months old doeling









pile of random kid parts









2 year old buck


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

This is so cool yall I love it. So @Mike at Capra Vista are San Clemente's considered Minis? They are beautiful goats.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> are San Clemente's considered Minis?


They are pretty small but I wouldn't call them "minis". But I do not know who decides these things. Adults weight is said to be 50 to 120 lbs.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, I see what you mean. They sort of remind me of the mini - Aussies I've seen on here, but those coats are sharp.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful goat, it is surprising that the goat is odorless.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

These goats are similar to the Czech breed.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

It would be nice to get this girl with us! And her brother, the photographer.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/girl-and-dog-rescue-mama-goat-and-new-baby.203411/


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Though they have been doing a good job working on eradicating an acre of _Himalayan Blackberries,_ their main job is to entertain me. That is, they are pets. Doing my goat chores is still often the best part of my day.


You really put the right words on it!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@ReNat LOL that goat is like HI! how are ya lol


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

Best thread here. Great idea


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> @ReNat LOL that goat is like HI! how are ya lol


Goats are always funny.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

ReNat said:


> Beautiful goat, it is surprising that the goat is odorless.


"Odorless" may be overstating it a bit. They do pee on themselves. Easily rinsed off though, much to their chagrin.

I do not know if there are other breeds without the nasty scent glands.

My nose and I have never encountered the aroma of a real manly-man goat. I have heard/read that that is something which is best not sought out.

I find it fascinating that a mere 100 years of isolated evolution would cause such a significant change. Clearly at some point the San Clemente Island girls decided that "smelly" was not a prerequisite to making healthy kids.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Where are all our global goats? Ecuador, Pakistan, Namibia, Philippines, Hungary ... I would send them an invitation if I could only remember their signatures!


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Location- South Dakota, USA
Goats- 2 Boer Bucks, 69 does- some Alpine , some Boer, some Nubian mixes, and 1 Saneen; and a bunch of kids. Total: 87 goats that range in age from a couple weeks old to over 10 years old. We inherited our herd in Oct 2016 when my FatherinLaw died.

My goats are both pets and for commercial meat. I do milk some for my own use. 
We have 21 acres, but the goats are mainly left in 2-3 of the buildings with run areas, especially during the winter. This is mainly since I can not jump the snow hills to get to them easily and I am pretty protective of them.
I do have good access to a couple vets, though most do not know much about goats. I hate asking them to come out since it is so expensive, but I will call if I need them. 
We use out local farm stores, as well as Tractor Supply. I can get most of my meds at the farm store or even at my vets.









I also have 4 barn cats, 2 Pomeranians, 2 pigs, 11 chickens, 1 rabbit and 1 sheep. All but the Pomeranians are out with the goats most of the time. My sheep actually thinks he is a herding animal and herds my goats to different areas. He is weird but I still love him.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Location Opp,Alabama USA

We have 26 acres. We have 3 Nubian does and 2 Nubian buck
1 Nigerian wether and 1 briar goat not really sure what he is he was a gift from a uncle..lots of cats 1 lgd pyrenees and 1 pyrador puppy and 1 choc lab 
A pony and soon chickens lol out goats are fenced in lots of wild dogs around. We got our goats for the milk did not excpect to fall in love and enjoy them as much as i do..I do have a vet but am trying to learn everything I can to do it all my self. It still amazes me that each goat has its own personality and demeanor.. Love my babies


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Cant post pics


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

Loja Province, Ecuador. 1500 meters altitude, subtropical climate.

Animals in Latin America are generally not treated well and goats are no exception. Typically in our region, goats are bought cheaply from the desert area that borders with Peru. They're fattened up on grass and weeds and then slaughtered. If they are lactating, they are milked until they dry. Then they are slaughtered. People generally do not have knowledge of good management practices. Goats are either kept tied up on the hills all of their lives or allowed to run somewhat wild on the mountains (if there are no neighbors with crops planted).

Many people who aren't diligent about luring their goats down from the mountain each night quickly find that their goats become wild, run off and never come back.

The local goats are most likely descendants of the goats dropped off here in the 1500s by the Spanish explorers. They are small, not very meaty and produce up to 500 mL of milk per day. But they are tough survivors.

We have crossed the best and friendliest of these local goats with purebred Saanens. About half of our herd is purebred Saanen and the other half is a mix. Since there are no goat specific products available and no veterinarians knowledgeable in goats, we have had to learn a lot (the hard way) and improvise.

We sell milk, cheese, kefir and meat at our local market. Our goats are pastured all year so in that way it's very different from most of the United States. We have to worry about botflies and vampire bats instead of buying hay and feed.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Finally


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

We have a total of about 89 acres in Virginia but not all is used for our goats and sheep. We currently have 29 goats including 2 bucks and 10 Katahdin sheep. The goats are mostly Kikos, some Kiko Boer mixes , 1 Nubian and 1 Lamancha we have for milk. We had over 50 for a while but sold some. We also have 4 dogs, 2 of them livestock guardians , and a bunch of chickens.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Oregon, USA
Nigerian Dwarf_, Pygora, Boer, Nubians, Oberhalsi and my Lamanchs and some crosses. I also have horses, alpacas, chickens, rabbits and geese. I sell milk,eggs,and soap, extra kids my husband
d sells meat rabbits and Ruth sells show and pets. We only have 8 acres but we make it work. Oh and of course dogs and cats.
an


Sophie123 said:



We have a total of about 89 acres in Virginia but not all is used for our goats and sheep. We currently have 29 goats including 2 bucks and 10 Katahdin sheep. The goats are mostly Kikos, some Kiko Boer mixes , 1 Nubian and 1 Lamancha we have for milk. We had over 50 for a while but sold some. We also have 4 dogs, 2 of them livestock guardians , and a bunch of chickens. 
View attachment 149171

Click to expand...

_


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

adrienne said:


> Loja Province, Ecuador. 1500 meters altitude, subtropical climate.
> 
> Animals in Latin America are generally not treated well and goats are no exception. Typically in our region, goats are bought cheaply from the desert area that borders with Peru. They're fattened up on grass and weeds and then slaughtered. If they are lactating, they are milked until they dry. Then they are slaughtered. People generally do not have knowledge of good management practices. Goats are either kept tied up on the hills all of their lives or allowed to run somewhat wild on the mountains (if there are no neighbors with crops planted).
> 
> ...


You need to have herding dogs such as border collie. https://vk.com/video-795607_456239063


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Very interesting reading! I had to google a lot.  It seems as if many really love their goats.  The photo from Ecuador shows a landscape where goats fit well!


Mmhyronimus said:


> My sheep actually thinks he is a herding animal and herds my goats to different areas.


Here the tradition was the other way around: Keep 2 or 3 goats with your sheep, and the sheep will follow the goats home in the evening. This was in those times when animals went to the forest for feeding, and were brought indoors at night to avoid bears and wolfs.


Amber89 said:


> I do have a vet but am trying to learn everything I can to do it all my self.


Yes, the real job of the vet is to teach the owner to take so well care of the animals that the vet's services will not be needed!


ReNat said:


> You need to have herding dogs such as border collie. https://vk.com/video-795607_456239063


If adrienne's neighbours in Ecuador do not care to even try to get their goats home for the night, they will not be able to guide a herding dog through its work.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

For us who use the metric system:
*Mmhyronimus* has 21 acres. = *8.5 hektars
Amber89* has 26 acres = *10.5 hektars
Sophie123* about 89 acres = *36 hektars
dreamacresfarm2* 8 acres = *3 hektars
Dwarf Dad* 1.15 acres = *0.5 hektars
MadCatX* @spidy1 Okay Diesel is a beast lol 300lbs = *136 kg
Goat Scout* 52 acres = *21 ha 436.5352m²*


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> View attachment 148529
> View attachment 148531
> View attachment 148529
> View attachment 148531
> ...


I have better luck uploading pictures from my phone so I'm going to try and share one of my boys mugging for the camera. I love goofy goat faces.


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

ReNat said:


> You need to have herding dogs such as border collie. https://vk.com/video-795607_456239063


We just trained our goats to come when we call them. We'd love a couple of good LSG dogs, but most of the ones we have come across had very thick hair. It's too warm here for all that.
We have 4 staffordshire/bulldog mixes (30-45 kg). They're not livestock guardians, but they are territorial and will destroy any intruders. Many goats in our area are killed by stray/semi stray dogs or pumas. Thanks to our dogs, we haven't lost a single goat to predators.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Here a thread about herding dogs for us who like that very special challenge:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/herding-dogs.203555/


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

adrienne said:


> LSG dogs


Please explain to us who do not know this abbreviation! 
​


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

Trollmor said:


> Please explain to us who do not know this abbreviation!
> ​


oops sorry I type wrong. it's LGD. Livestock guarding dog.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

adrienne said:


> Loja Province, Ecuador. 1500 meters altitude, subtropical climate.
> 
> Animals in Latin America are generally not treated well and goats are no exception. Typically in our region, goats are bought cheaply from the desert area that borders with Peru. They're fattened up on grass and weeds and then slaughtered. If they are lactating, they are milked until they dry. Then they are slaughtered. People generally do not have knowledge of good management practices. Goats are either kept tied up on the hills all of their lives or allowed to run somewhat wild on the mountains (if there are no neighbors with crops planted).
> 
> ...


This is awesome knowledge wow, exactly what this thread is for. Vampire bats huh - wow - we worry about hawks with our chickens..


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, adrienne!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

adrienne said:


> Loja Province, Ecuador. 1500 meters altitude, subtropical climate.
> 
> Animals in Latin America are generally not treated well and goats are no exception. Typically in our region, goats are bought cheaply from the desert area that borders with Peru. They're fattened up on grass and weeds and then slaughtered. If they are lactating, they are milked until they dry. Then they are slaughtered. People generally do not have knowledge of good management practices. Goats are either kept tied up on the hills all of their lives or allowed to run somewhat wild on the mountains (if there are no neighbors with crops planted).
> 
> ...


Thank you! That was very informative. 
Vampire bats scary to me also.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

@Dwarf Dad @Dawg1419 - Could yall imagine the hunting season the south would have on vampire bats? @jhancock20 Know yall hunting in Alabama haha


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> @Dwarf Dad @Dawg1419 - Could yall imagine the hunting season the south would have on vampire bats? @jhancock20 Know yall hunting in Alabama haha


Would be hard to hit at night.lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What method would you all use for hunting vampire bats? :heehee:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What method would you all use for hunting vampire bats? :heehee:


The same as for "hunting" mosquitoes, I believe. Offering my goats a good house for the times of the day when these parasites are out flying.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What method would you all use for hunting vampire bats?


Silver bullets?? Or are those for werewolves? How about wooden stakes?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, silver bullets are for werewolfs, and possibly for kings. Shall we ask the moderators to divide the thread for us, or do you think that our members from Pakistan and Namibia will read about old beliefs along with reports on our goats?


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What method would you all use for hunting vampire bats? :heehee:


Shotgun but seriously panty hose. Look it up. Works great.


----------



## adrienne (Jul 3, 2015)

Down here you can buy a paste to apply on a vampire bat bite on the goat. The vampire bats like to return to the same bite night after night. They lick the paste which has poison, then they go home and "share" the blood meal by vomiting into their friends' mouths. They all die.

Or, you set up a net near their cave to catch a few bats. You put the paste on their backs. The bats groom each other before they go to sleep. They all die.

I find that a low wattage light bulb on a timer by the goat house keeps them away. And Ive found the bats don't seem to like to bite the stinky adult bucks so the boys' house has no light.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love this thread! Reading about how goat keeping works in other countries is so awesome. I also love all of the pictures!!

Location: Lousiana, USA
Goats: As of right now, we have 18 goats - 10 babies and 8 mature (meaning yearling and up).

We have 52 acres, half of it is pasture and half of it is dense brush/woods. We have wood fencing for the goats on about 2 acres (plus a couple smaller pens/shelter areas), and we set up electric fencing on a couple more acres so that the goats have access to greater amounts of pasture and brush.

We have 3 good goat savvy vets within about 30 minutes' drive of our house, and there are a few more that are not much farther away. I feel kind of spoiled honestly. Many goat folks don't have the option of a good vet, let alone multiple vets. I typically treat the goats on my own (with the help of TGS of course!) but there are times when a vet is needed.

I would say my biggest struggle with keeping everyone healthy is parasites. 2017 was our worst year, when Barber Pole worms swept through our whole herd. We lost one goat to it and came so close to losing others. Since then we've been able to keep it under control and we watch closely for any signs of sickness.

Our goats are mostly for milk, but they are my pets as well! They are all so sweet, and I especially enjoy this time of the year, when all of the babies are born. 

















The 2 proud fathers of most of this year's kids


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww floppy earred baby go-tees

and yep - Shotgun, Turkey load! LOL at the pantyhose, we catch them here with those too lol. @Dawg1419


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What method would you all use for hunting vampire bats? :heehee:


Bow season :cowboy:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Location: Maine USA.

Goats- I have them for dairy and meat (surplus bucklings). I have about 40 or so goats. I have 12 Nigerian Dwarfs (2 adult bucks, 7 adult does and 3 kids), the rest are standard size dairy- Lamancha and Nubian, from hours old (triplets born this morning) to mature does 9 years old and 2 bucks (1 Lamancha and 1 Nubian).

Farm- my farm is 1.3 acres. I have 2 horses, 6 big dogs and a small flock of egg laying chickens. I work outside the home, full time as hospital security and part time as an Animal Control Officer to pay for the household and barn expenses.


I buy my supplies at a variety of places- my feed dealer, Tractor Supply, Jeffersonline and Pets Megastore in Australia.

We have a couple of vets locally that are experienced with goats but I haven't had to use one in a long time. I do my own banding and disbudding, as well as 99% of my health care.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

For us who use the metric system:

lottsagoats1 1.3 acres = 0.5 hektars


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Friends, I got a question from a friend, and I had to start a new thread:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-old-do-they-get.206675/

(If you have something to add, please do so in that :up: thread, so I can show my friend when we next meet.)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I just love this thread soo much!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you, @Nigerian dwarf goat! Time to bump?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice thread! So interesting to read about everyone’s animals, farms and places.
So, here is my farm.
Location: Manitoba, Canada
7 acres, some bush
6 goats: 3 Nigerian Dwarf, 1 Mini Nubian, 2 mixed wethers.
We are still very much new goat people and learning all the time.
We have long cold winters here on the prairies. The goats have a cozy barn where they go at night and during cold cold times.
They are earning their keep with milk and entertainment.
They eat mostly hay, as the growing season is very short.
We get our supplies from Manitoba farmers, feed store and online ordering (medical supplies).
We are blessed to have a vet 30 minutes away who will see goats, and who is somewhat knowledgeable in goats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Our little farm on the prairies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

